# Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken



## mattes (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Freunde!
Hier sind eigentlich mehr die Experten gefragt (Walhalla). In 2 Wochen geht es wieder los und ich bin gerade am montieren und jedesmal frage ich mich soll ich nun 1 Haken am Lure montieren oder 2? Ich bin über jeden Tip dankbar.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Sailfisch (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*



			
				mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind eigentlich mehr die Experten gefragt (Walhalla).



Gut, dann halte ich die Klappe. Hätte ich aber so auch getan. Allerdings ist Ansgar auch ein Experte, wenn ich das hier mal erwähnen darf!


----------



## mattes (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

Hallo Sailfisch!

Auch Du hättest deine Meinung gerne sagen dürfen so war das ja gar nicht gemeint. Das Problem ist ja eigentlich nur man macht solch ein Urlaub nicht jede Woche und man will sich doch so gut vorbereiten wie man kann. Über die  Nordsee kann ich dir stundenlang erzählen aber die südlichen Gefilde da bin ich auch noch Anfänger.Ich hab 1999 meinen ersten Wahoo gefangen und seitdem bin ich besessen von diesen Fisch. Irgendwann kommt auch das ganz große Ziel Marlin! Aber erst mal mit den kleineren üben man steigt ja auch nicht vom Fahrrad auf Formel1 um.


----------



## Sailfisch (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*



			
				mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sailfisch!
> 
> Auch Du hättest deine Meinung gerne sagen dürfen so war das ja gar nicht gemeint. Das Problem ist ja eigentlich nur man macht solch ein Urlaub nicht jede Woche und man will sich doch so gut vorbereiten wie man kann. Über die  Nordsee kann ich dir stundenlang erzählen aber die südlichen Gefilde da bin ich auch noch Anfänger.Ich hab 1999 meinen ersten Wahoo gefangen und seitdem bin ich besessen von diesen Fisch. Irgendwann kommt auch das ganz große Ziel Marlin! Aber erst mal mit den kleineren üben man steigt ja auch nicht vom Fahrrad auf Formel1 um.



Ich habe das auch gar nicht böse verstanden. Im Übrigen habe ich tätsächlich keine Ahnung. Kann Dir nur berichten, daß wir in Mexico auf Sail mit nur einem Haken gefischt haben. 
Ich stimme Dir weiterhin vollends zu! Wenn man schon einige Tausend €uronen für einen Urlaub ausgeht, dann versucht man auch das Beste daraus zu machen. Daher nerve ich ja auch die Boardienation seit geraumer Zeit mit den Fragen zu meinem Malediventrip.
Wo solls denn hingehen?


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

Hmm Forumenkultur...
Ich bin da auch immer wieder über mich selbst überrascht.

aber mattes, wenn Du nur von Walhalla was hören willst,
schreibe Ihm doch einfach eine persönliche Nachricht.
Matthias ist ein guter, der Antwortet bestimmt.

Ansonsten guck den Thread doch mal durch:
Marlin Lures 

Grüße
Gernot #h


----------



## mattes (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

Hallo Sailfisch!

 Ich fliege seit 6 Jahren jedes Jahr für 3 Wochen auf die Kapverden.Ist mein Traumland ( tolle Leute, kein Massentourismus schöne Fisch u.s.w.) Januar ist praktisch Nebensaison Marlin geht  bis Anfang Oktober aber ich habe in dieser Zeit noch keine Zeit,noch.Im Januar kannst Du Wahoos ,Yellowfins Dorados fangen und natürlich Haie aber die interessieren mich nicht. Nur wegen des Gebisses muss ich so ein schönes Tier nicht töten. Vor 3 Jahren war Wahnsinn , da habe ich auf 6 Touren 34 Wahoos gefangen den besten Tag 11. Letztes Jahr war mau sehr viel Wind  teil weise bis 40 kt. Wind ist eigentlich normal für die Kapverden ,sind nun mal kein Ententeich, aber an einigen Tagen habe ich gedacht das ich noch baden gehen muss. Dieses Jahr war fantastisch 3 kapitale Hoos der schwerste an die 100Pfd. Wenn ich es zurechtbekomme stelle ich ein paar Bilder ins Forum. 
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Sailfisch (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*



			
				mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich es zurechtbekomme stelle ich ein paar Bilder ins Forum.


Darüber würde ich mich sehr freuen.  #6  #6  #6 
Wünsche Dir für Deinen Januartrip viel Erfolg, möglicherweise fängst Du ja einen Zufallsmarlin, würde ich Dir gönnen!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## mattes (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

Hallo Rausreißer!

An Walhalla habe ich nur gedacht, weil er sicher die meiste Erfahrung von allen im Forum hat das kommt schon vom Beruf her. Aber auch deine Meinung interessiert mich?
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Big Fins (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

Also ich wurde zwar auch nicht gefragt, aber wenn würde ich sagen es kommt ganz auf den Lure an ( Größe, Zielfisch ) und es ist für einen Nicht-Profi doch äußerst schwer die richtige Methode einzusetzen ( Sailfish = Ballyhoo oder Konahead und wie groß, welche Farbe??) 
Beim Trolling würd ich auf die Crew vertrauen und ihren Rigs, so wird sich wohl am ehesten Erfolg einstellen.
Aber davon abgesehen, würd ich meinen für Sailfish einen Haken am kleineren Kona und natürlich 2 am großen Konahead.
Man könnte ja auch mit Wobblern einen Versuch wagen, auch sehr Erfolgreich.
Aber nur wenn man natürlich gefragt hätte, würd ich das sagen...sonst nicht #h
( das mit dem Sailfish war nur als Beispiel gedacht, natürlich auf andere Arten übertragbar )


----------



## ThomasL (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

hallo mattes

ob ein oder zwei Haken, hängt von der Grösse des Lures ab, ein kleiner 5 oder 6" Trolling Lure braucht sicher keine zwei Haken, bei einem 12" z.B. wäre es angebracht, aber solche wirst du zum geziehlten Wahoo angeln kaum verwenden.
Die Yo-Zuri Bonita Wobbler sollen für Wahoos auf den Kapverden auch sehr gut sein, diese haben zwei Einzelhaken.


----------



## Micky Finn (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

Bin zwar auch kein Profi, aber mit Zweihakensystem bin ich bisher (ab einer Länge von ca. 25 cm) immer gut gefahren, vor allem wenn Bauchlappen aufgeriggt wurden, die einen Ilander übergestülpt bekamen.

Hängt wir Thomas schon schreibt von der Größe des Lures ab.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## walhalla (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

Ich wuerde die Entscheidung ob 1 oder 2 Haken von der Lurgroesse und von meinem Zielfisch abhaengig machen.....auf Tuna und Whoos fische ich persoenlich eher mit kleineren Lures und Single Hookrig, wobei ich den Haken ans Skirtende bringe.Iland Lures und Bonita Wobbler funktionieren hervorragend auf Tuna und Wahoo, versuch mal einen Lure tief laufen zulassen entweder durch Planer ( eine Art Downrigger, der den Lure ca 2 Meter unter Die Oberflaeche bringt ) oder duch Bleie. Tieflaugende Lures sind auf diese beiden Fischarten sehr erfolgreich.

Marlin Hookrigs sind wieder eine andere Geschichte, hier fische ich meistens Double Hookrig 180 Grad ( der winkel der beiden Haken zueinander )


gruesse und viel Erfolg
Matthias


----------



## Karstein (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

@Walhalla:wie montierst Du denn das Schlepp-Blei vor dem Wobbler? Am Running boom oder ein Durchlaufblei abgepuffert direkt auf der Hauptschnur?


----------



## Jetblack (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

@mattes,

ich bin zwar (leider) auf dem Sektor gänzlich unbeleckt, aber versuch mal Das Clubmagazin des BGFC, den Broadbill Ausgabe #19 zu bekommen. (direkt beim BGFC - www.bgfc.de - dürfte am schnellsten gehen)

Da ist eine Artikel von Peter Wendler über die Kapverden drin ... und auf einem Bild ist ein Schleppköder zu sehen, der anscheinend mit 2 Haken geriggt ist.

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## walhalla (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

Es gibt laengliche Blei , die schon mit Wirbeln geliefert werden, ansonsten, selbst mit einem Niro Kabel am Blei befestigen.....dieses Blei am Wirbel einhaengen und danach den Lure mit Vorfach am Blei einhaengen, zusaetzlich kann man auch eine dicke Bleiolive im Skirt montieren.

matthias


----------



## Fishbuster (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

Auf dem grossem Big Game Tournament im Sep. auf Lanzarote, Marina Rubicon, hatten sie den weltweit besten u. sehr bekannten Big Game Capt. Peter Wright eingeladen, der dort einen Vortrag hielt u.a. über dieses Thema hier. Ein oder Zwei? Dieser Mann hat als echter liz. Capt. die meisten Marlin´s auf der Welt bis heute gefangen. Er führte seine Erfolgriggs für Blue u. Black Marlin vor.
Nur EINEN gr. Haken, der ca. 10 cm aus dem Skirtende angebracht war!!! #6


----------



## Ansgar (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

Moin,

wo walhalla ja nun geantwortet hat, kann man ja auch als Laie noch was dazu sagen. 

1) Wahoo ist ein toller Fisch, kann verstehen, warum es Dir soviel Spass macht, darauf zu fischen. 
2) Hakenanzahl: 2 ist m.Info nach tendenziell erfolgreicher, wenn richtig geriggt. Klar, bei einem ganz kleinem Lure braucht es keine 2 Haken. 
3) Wichtig: gute Haken, immer nachfeilen, damit sie spitz bleiben
4) Haken 10cm aus dem Skirt raus kann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes leicht ins Auge gehen (oder sonstwie foul hooks verursachen). Gibt auch Regulierungen der IGFA, wie weit der Haken max aus dem Skirt rausgucken darf - habe aber die Details nicht im Kopf...
5) Wuerde nicht meine schoenen Marlin Lures dem Wahoo vorschmeissen - da habe ich ganz schnell einen kaputten Lure. Lieber Wobbler oder Dead baits auf Stahl geriggt

Also, all the best & schoenen Urlaub 
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*



			
				mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr war fantastisch 3 kapitale Hoos der schwerste an die 100Pfd. Wenn ich es zurechtbekomme stelle ich ein paar Bilder ins Forum.
> Gruß Mattes




Moin Mattes,

we sieht es denn nun aus mit den Pix?

Den 100 Pfund Wahoo haette ich denn ja doch gerne noch mal gesehen...

Aber vielleicht bist Du ja auch gerade im Urlaub und jagst den noch groesseren... (Da muessen wir uns dann halt noch gedulden)

Zu der Fahrrad - Formel 1 Analogie: ist kein Thema, ich habe meinen ersten Marlin bereits vor meinem ersten Wahoo gefangen. Allerdings war der Fisch auch nur ca 140Pfund, daher ist das ja auch nicht viel anders als Dein groesster Wahoo... Wenn es natuerlich die grander (>1000 Pound) sein sollen, dann ist das in der Tat was anderes...

All the best & take it easy
Ansgar


----------



## Fishbuster (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rigging 1 oder 2 Haken*

Jeder kann fischen wie er will, die IGFA regeln sind nur für die leute gedacht, die nach dessen regeln rekorde fangen u. anmelden wollen. auch für sportfischer, die nach einer gewissen regel -der sportlichen art u. weise-fischen wollen. Müssen, muss das keiner.
Das leader vor der einzelhakenmontage von dem peter wright, war natürlich richtig steif gemacht mit einem hartgummirohr.
Ich selbst kann mich dafür auch nicht begeistern, sah sehr fremd aus, die montage.
Aber offensichtlich scheint es gut zu klappen, sonst würde p.wright nicht damit fischen und sicher schon garnicht in der öffentlichkeit so presentieren.
Petri Heil


----------

